
Vesper Shutting Down - tujv
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2016/08/22/vesper-shutting-down
======
dredmorbius
"Vesper is a simple and elegant tool for collecting notes, ideas, things to do
— anything you want to remember. Organize your notes whatever way comes
naturally to you, without complications. Vesper's focus is on how it feels to
use."

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vesper/id655895325?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vesper/id655895325?mt=8)

Own your own data.

